# Subs needed, North/Central NJ and Orange County NY



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for your interest, we are a commercial snow removal/landscaping company located in northwestern NJ. We service several accounts in northern NJ and Orange county NY. Our sites include large retail like Walmarts as well as HOAs(condo associations) as well as smaller commercial sites. We are seeking plow truck owner operators with and without salters, back hoes(must be 4x4) skid steers, and larger loaders, as well as shovelers and owners of 4x4 quads with plows, we will supply pushers for all machines. We are also seeking total site subs, you will be responsible to manage the site and perform all neccesary work to conform to the requirements of the contract. Plowing insurance is negotiable, if you do not wish to purchase your own we can cover you, this will require a conversation. We request that all interested parties please keep in mind during the season, snow is the priority, most of you know there are no sick days when it snows and that you are prepared for any situation requiring your attention and that all of your equipment be in good repair. Interested parties please respond via IM and I will forward you a phone number so that we can discuss how we can help each other.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

*help wanted*

Just wondering if you are hiring for 2007-2008 I have my own truck f 350 ford with 9'2 boss plow. How much do you paid? I have my own insurance and willing to go out of state. Thanks.


----------



## turnersnow (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you have an email address? The Im thing isnt working for me.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

*email*

yes, [email protected]


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you still looking for subs?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes still looking for subs, Michigan is kind of a long commute though????LOL


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey forest I might be able to help out, if you have something in orange county, i live down in Monroe, have my own residential accounts but may have room to help.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

I plan on moving out ther for the winter. How much are you paying a hour? email me at [email protected]


----------



## mckenz (Nov 25, 2007)

*subs needed*

Looking for work in nothern new jersey( bergen, passaic county) have 2003 f-550 with 9' pro plow plus 97 dae woo skid steer . looking for commercial work

thanks


----------



## F&J landscaping (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking for work in essex county.


----------

